# A Breitling Shark?



## glimmer

Hi guys---

I happened to see a Breitling Shark (Chrono) for sale. May I ask if anyone knows about this particular model's history? It looks interesting enough and may be worth a second look in my case.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Glimmer


----------



## SnapIT

Hello,

The shark is the predecessor of the superocean. A big strong well proportioned watch. There were automatic and quartz models I believe. They were available for a few years, like 3 or 4, in the mid 90's...this is going on recollection not hard fact. They come up from time to time on ebay and hold their value quite well in the second hand market. A good example would set one back around the $1K with all box and papers maybe more. I hope this helps.


----------



## glimmer

SnapIT,

Thank you very much for this info. Much appreciated.

Best Regards
Glimmer



SnapIT said:


> Hello,
> 
> The shark is the predecessor of the superocean. A big strong well proportioned watch. There were automatic and quartz models I believe. They were available for a few years, like 3 or 4, in the mid 90's...this is going on recollection not hard fact. They come up from time to time on ebay and hold their value quite well in the second hand market. A good example would set one back around the $1K with all box and papers maybe more. I hope this helps.


----------



## f4juk

Here's my Shark. I always wanted a Breitling chrono and I really like this model.










When I first got my Shark, I asked about it in this forum. Alan provided, as usual, an excellent reply which I'll post below. Hope it helps make your mind up whether to pull the trigger.

Cheers

Paul/f4juk

Here's some info about the Chrono Shark Quartz - please don't hesitate to ask if you have more questions:

Yes there is indeed a relationship between the Chrono Shark Quartz and the Chrono J-Class. As you have probably guessed they use the same movement.

The movement they share is the Breitling caliber B53 which is the Breitling-finished version of the ETA 251.262. This movement was used in the 1990s by the Chrono Sirius, Chrono J-Class, Chrono Shark Quartz and the Chrono Shark Yachting (and possibly some others but these are the ones that come to mind).

The second and third characters in the model reference since approx 1990 are the caliber (movement) ref - in your case '53'. All the watches I have listed above have this '53' as part of their model reference.

Glad to hear you love your Breitling - it's a very nice watch and should be extremely accurate.

1991
The Chrono Shark Quartz first appears in 1991 using the same B53 movement as in the Chrono J-Class. The sub-registers are in the typical quartz positions of 2, 6 and 10 o'clock. The name "SHARK" is printed below the register at 10 o'clock and the word "CHRONOGRAPH" below the register at 2 o'clock. The dial colour is black. The hour hand can be changed without stopping the movement or altering the minutes and seconds; this feature is designed for timezone changes. The watch with its two center second hands has split seconds timing and a flyback feature. The rotatable bezel is graduated in minutes.

1992
The following year "SHARK" is printed between the upper two registers and "CHRONOGRAPH" is just above the register at 6 o'clock. A blue dialled version is now available as well as black. An additional automatic version with the B13 movement (Valjoux 7750) and the subdials at 6, 9 and 12 o'clock is launched in 1992.

1993
A variation of the Chrono Shark Quartz, the 'Chrono Shark Yachting' also with the B53 movement is added to the range. This watch has a white dial with blue subs and the word "YACHTING" in red near 9 o'clock. There is a 10-minute countdown scale and one of the split chrono hands is red to mark the countdown to a race on this scale. The Yachting has a windrose (compass) bezel.

1995
The 'Chrono Shark Quartz' and 'Chrono Shark Quartz Yachting' are replaced in 1995 by the 'Chrono Colt Quartz' and the Chrono Colt TransOcean' (These Colts also use the B53 caliber).

The Sharks with their water sports image were a good-looking range and are still popular today. It would be very nice to see some pictures of your watch and hear how you are getting on with it

Cheers,

Regards, Alan


----------



## glimmer

Paul,

Thank you very much for the detailed information. Great picture as well...unfortunately the Shark I'm eyeing doesn't look anywhere close to that. I'll send you a PM on the link to the pictures, I would appreciate what you think.

Thanks again,
Glimmer



f4juk said:


> Here's my Shark. I always wanted a Breitling chrono and I really like this model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I first got my Shark, I asked about it in this forum. Alan provided, as usual, an excellent reply which I'll post below. Hope it helps make your mind up whether to pull the trigger.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul/f4juk
> 
> Here's some info about the Chrono Shark Quartz - please don't hesitate to ask if you have more questions:
> 
> Yes there is indeed a relationship between the Chrono Shark Quartz and the Chrono J-Class. As you have probably guessed they use the same movement.
> 
> The movement they share is the Breitling caliber B53 which is the Breitling-finished version of the ETA 251.262. This movement was used in the 1990s by the Chrono Sirius, Chrono J-Class, Chrono Shark Quartz and the Chrono Shark Yachting (and possibly some others but these are the ones that come to mind).
> 
> The second and third characters in the model reference since approx 1990 are the caliber (movement) ref - in your case '53'. All the watches I have listed above have this '53' as part of their model reference.
> 
> Glad to hear you love your Breitling - it's a very nice watch and should be extremely accurate.
> 
> 1991
> The Chrono Shark Quartz first appears in 1991 using the same B53 movement as in the Chrono J-Class. The sub-registers are in the typical quartz positions of 2, 6 and 10 o'clock. The name "SHARK" is printed below the register at 10 o'clock and the word "CHRONOGRAPH" below the register at 2 o'clock. The dial colour is black. The hour hand can be changed without stopping the movement or altering the minutes and seconds; this feature is designed for timezone changes. The watch with its two center second hands has split seconds timing and a flyback feature. The rotatable bezel is graduated in minutes.
> 
> 1992
> The following year "SHARK" is printed between the upper two registers and "CHRONOGRAPH" is just above the register at 6 o'clock. A blue dialled version is now available as well as black. An additional automatic version with the B13 movement (Valjoux 7750) and the subdials at 6, 9 and 12 o'clock is launched in 1992.
> 
> 1993
> A variation of the Chrono Shark Quartz, the 'Chrono Shark Yachting' also with the B53 movement is added to the range. This watch has a white dial with blue subs and the word "YACHTING" in red near 9 o'clock. There is a 10-minute countdown scale and one of the split chrono hands is red to mark the countdown to a race on this scale. The Yachting has a windrose (compass) bezel.
> 
> 1995
> The 'Chrono Shark Quartz' and 'Chrono Shark Quartz Yachting' are replaced in 1995 by the 'Chrono Colt Quartz' and the Chrono Colt TransOcean' (These Colts also use the B53 caliber).
> 
> The Sharks with their water sports image were a good-looking range and are still popular today. It would be very nice to see some pictures of your watch and hear how you are getting on with it
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Regards, Alan


----------



## knutture

My Breitling Shark.


----------



## knutture




----------



## knutture




----------

